# What is the wheelbase on a bachmann trolley motor block?



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

What is the wheelbase on a bachmann trolley motor block? (From axle to axle) Are these reliable runners?
Thanks, 
Mike Anderson


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

most wind up replacing them at some point becouse they do not hold up well


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA block is almost the right size. I have replaced the Bachmann on 5 trolleys with this motor block. I used the one for te 20 tonner. 
I just glue the motor block to the bottom of the trolley. 

I do take the USA blosck apart and rotate the motor 180 degrees so I can just solder the 2 pins on the motor block together and have it run in the correct direction.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Wheel base of the Bachmann trolley I have is 3 3/8 inches. 
Overall length of the brick is 5 7/8 inches 
Tread diameter looks to be 1 1/2 inch 

Mine runs but it sounds like a thrashing machine

hope this helps


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Aristo diesel blocks fit reasonably well 

Bachmann Trolly Tips


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

George, I used the USA block as it was almost half the cost of the Aristo. 

Last year there were some USA new blocks at the ECLSTS in the spring for $27


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

This is true, but the Aristo block is a true 3 point suspension and tends to keep all 4 wheels on the track. This is why I changed out the Bmann block, it was rigid and there were very slight wavy sections to my track where one wheel would lift and the trolly would sometimes not start on those sections. Since the change, no problems at all. 


The much smoother operation of the Aristo brick was a bonus that I wasn't actually counting on.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I used an Aristo block but put smaller wheels on it to make the car look better.


----------

